# My Apple Music Classical Playlist



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/classical-playlist/pl.u-r2yBBDPTPV0B8pj

I'll keep adding to it, but I put this on shuffle and it's great. I use it during my therapy sessions at low volumes at work too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love some feedback.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/classical-playlist/pl.u-r2yBBDPTPV0B8pj

Updated link with more music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------

